# Monark Silver King - what's it worth?



## JCM57 (May 29, 2020)

My 96-year-old mother has a ladies' Monark Silver King that was purchased for her in about 1939.  She used it into the 1940's, but it's been sitting in sheds since then.  It's far from mint condition, but seems like it would have some value to a collector.  Any suggestions on how to go about determining its value and get a fair price for it?


----------



## Oldbikes (May 29, 2020)

Are those 24” or 26” wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2020)

Nice! Diggin those bars


----------



## JCM57 (May 29, 2020)

Oldbikes said:


> Are those 24” or 26” wheels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not sure on wheel size, I'd have to get back to you.  Just eyeballing them, I'd guess 26".  Is one more desirable than the other?


----------



## Oldbikes (May 29, 2020)

26” is more desirable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCM57 (May 29, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice! Diggin those bars




I think my mom said the original handlebars were replaced, probably in the 1940's.


----------



## John G04 (May 29, 2020)

Sweet bike! Wish my grandma had a bike like that still!


----------



## John G04 (May 29, 2020)

I think all silver kings of this particular model were 24


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2020)

These ladies Silver Kings don't bring a ton of money. but she has some nice details going on. She comes equipped with a desirable butterfly stand, the Torrington Deco stem is intact, Delta long-cone Hornite is a bit beat, but all there, Torrington Dixon Jr bars are cool & the Troxel Toolbox saddle is just the cherry on top. Grandma was a pretty cool kitten back in her day


----------



## volksboy57 (May 29, 2020)

sending a message


----------



## volksboy57 (May 29, 2020)

I sent you a message about pricing. Check at the top of the screen for the email inbox


----------

